# Company Van Insurance



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Can anyone recommend an insurer for insuring a van as a company, rather than an individual?

Thanks


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

For a sole trader or a limited company/partnership?


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

It's a Limited Company, just one van at present.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

We are more than happy to have a look at it for you Wookie, either give me or Syd a ring on 0800 308 1408 or landline 01793 978051.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

That'll be brilliant thanks Shiny. I've just got to pop out now but will give you a call after lunch.


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

My company should also be able to help with this..

tel: 0208 3645500 or you are welcome to PM us with your brief requirements and contact details. 

Thanks


----------

